# Condo with tiny backyard. Looking for low budget (small) patio ideas



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

kalagal said:


> Live in a small condo with a tiny backyard. The house sits on top of a small hill and we were thinking of putting in a patio at the bottom of it. Just big enough for two chairs and our miniature Weber grill. I'm not the most talented when it comes to landscaping but I have managed to do all of the basics around the house already. I am looking for an idea that will be fairly easy and look great on a smaller budget. Does anyone have any creative ideas or know of websites with pictures? Totally clueless when it comes to this kind of stuff. Thanks


I get a lot of ideas from the Better Homes and Gardens website. It's free to join and they have a ton of garden plans, patio plans, and pictures that you can use for inspiration. 

www.bhg.com


----------

